# [Usertest] Medion Akoya Mini E1312



## n0stradamus (6. Juli 2009)

[FONT=&quot]Medion Akoya Mini E1312
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Einleitung:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
Normalerweise gehe ich eher selten einkaufen, aber dieses Mal musste ich dem Lebensmitteldiscounter einfach einen Besuch abstatten, schließlich gab es eines der ersten erschwinglicheren AMD Notebooks zu kaufen (399€).
Ich habe bei einer schnellen Suche nach schon dagewesenen  Net-/Notebookreviews keine gefunden, deswegen werde ich damit mal den Anfang machen. Wenn euch der Schreibstil stört oder ihr von der einen oder anderen Sache mehr Fotos wollt - bitte einfach sagen 

_Ich werde in dem Artikel den Begriff "Notebook"_ _verwenden, da er mir einfach passender erscheint. Bei fast 30cm Breite von einem Netbook zu sprechen finde ich etwas übertrieben._[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Spezifikationen:[/FONT]*
·[FONT=&quot]AMD Sempron 210U (1,5Ghz - )[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]ATI Radeon Xpress 1250[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]1GB RAM (@wip)[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]160GB HDD (S-ATA)[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]10/100Mbit/s  Ethernet Controller[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]W-LAN IEEE 802.11 b/g/n[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Multikartenleser SD/MMC/Memory Stick[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]29/11,6” Glare-Display mit 16:9 Ratio (1366 x 768Pixel)[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]Bluetooth 2.1[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Anschlüsse:[/FONT]*
·[FONT=&quot]1x VGA + 1x HDMI [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]3x USB 2.0[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]1x Netzwerk[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]1x Mikrofon[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]1x Line Out[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Abmessungen:[/FONT]*
·[FONT=&quot]292 x 202 x 27,2/31,5mm[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]~1,6kg (gemessener Wert: 1,4kg)[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]Verpackung + Lieferumfang:[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]Ein simpler bedruckter Karton tut es auch, das Interessante ist ja darin.[/FONT]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Box enthält das Zubehör, die darunterliegende schützt den Laptop



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Hier ist das gute Stück:
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zubehör:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

In dem großen Karton wirkte das Zubehör etwas verloren, aber bei dem Preis sollte man nicht mehr erwarten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal im Gruppenbild 
6 Zellen LiIonen Akku, Aufladegerät, 2 Anleitungen, MS Win XP, MS Works 9.0, Fensterputztuch und Werbung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Verabeitung und CloseUps:[/FONT]*

  Die Verarbeitung ist 
Nirgends knarzt es, nirgends kann man den Kunststoff eindrücken, toll!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links unten am Scharnier die Kensingtonlock-Buchse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier der Flugzeug- und Eco Modus. Ersteres schaltet ALLE drahtlose Kommunikation ab, letzteres spart Energie.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*[FONT=&quot]Eindrücke:[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]Das federfrei und sehr gut (nämlich nicht zu fest) gehaltene Display sieht von den Farben her sehr gut aus, die Helligkeit ist auch klasse - leider täuscht dies nicht über die Tatsache hinweg, dass das Display stark spiegelt. Beim Schreiben stört die für mich zu tief angesetzte Leertaste etwas, sodass man immer an die Gehäusekante stößt, nichtsdestotrotz ist das Schreibgefühl für mich als nur-am-desktoptipper sehr gut. Die Lautsprecher hören sich für ein Notebook dieser Preisklasse recht gut an, das Trackpad ist ebenso hochwertig - ein Drüberwischen deckt den kompletten Desktop ab, man braucht nicht mehrere Anläufe um zum anderen Ende des Bildschirmes zu kommen 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Benchmarks:[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]Everest Ultimate:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Speicher Lesedurchsatz: 4416MB/s[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Speicher Schreibdurchsatz: 3920 MB/s[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]CPU Queen: 2633[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3D Mark 03:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 1273[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]SuperPi XS (1M):[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 1m 10,397s[/FONT]
HD Tune: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[FONT=&quot]Temperatur:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Idle: 70°C!!! Last: 80°C (Lüfter immer noch kaum hörbar)

GPU-Z:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




CPU-Z:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3D-Mark:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*FAZIT:*

Das Mini E1312 hat durchaus Potenzial, der Preis stimmt, die Akkuleistung könnte besser sein - jedoch muss man berücksichtigen dass in diesem Produkt keine GMA 945 arbeitet. Insofern dürfte auch das eine oder andere Spiel drin sein, zumindest ältere (werde ich auch noch testen )
Besonders erfreulich ist die Tatsache, dass das Notebook sich auf der Oberseite kaum erwärmt. (die linke untere Seite dafür etwas)
Nach 3h Benutzen kann ich sagen, dass das Arbeitsgefühl damit wirklich angenehm ist, wie es sich im Alltag schlägt wird sich zeigen.

Vielen Dank fürs Lesen!
[/FONT]


----------



## n0stradamus (6. Juli 2009)

picdump


----------



## midnight (6. Juli 2009)

n0stradamus schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Das Mini E1312 hat durchaus Potenzial, der Preis stimmt, die Akkuleistung könnte besser sein[/FONT]



Wie ist denn die Akkuleistung genau? Kannst du vielleicht herausfinden, ob Backtrack auf dem Ding läuft? BackTrack Linux

so far


----------



## n0stradamus (6. Juli 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Akkuleistung genau? Kannst du vielleicht herausfinden, ob Backtrack auf dem Ding läuft? BackTrack Linux
> 
> so far



Würde ich gerne tun, aber für das externe CD Laufwerk hat mein Budget nicht mehr gereicht und etwas zu geizig war ich auch 

Falls du etwas warten kannst, besorge ich mir von einem Freund ein externes Laufwerk und teste es dann. Reicht es zu wissen ob der Installationsassistent startet oder muss ich ich es ganz installieren ?

Und jetzt eine nicht-linuxkenner-frage: Das ist doch ne Hackerdistribution oder ?^^

Gruß


----------



## midnight (7. Juli 2009)

Von wegen und Hackerdistribution. BT ist für mich das beste portable Linux wo gibt. Es ist klein, schnell und extrem vielseitig.

Du brauchst übrigens kein CD-Laufwerk für BT, du kannst es auf einem USB-Stick "installieren" und dann davon starten.

Ich wüsste gern, ob die Grafikkarte und die Netzwerkkarte ordentlich unterstützt werden. 

so far


----------



## roga01 (7. Juli 2009)

Habe es mir heute auch gekauft
Werde mal testen, ob/wie Battlefield Heroes drauf läuft.


edit: also bei 1024x786 - low läuft es wunderbar flüssig


----------



## n0stradamus (7. Juli 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Von wegen und Hackerdistribution. BT ist für mich das beste portable Linux wo gibt. Es ist klein, schnell und extrem vielseitig.
> 
> Du brauchst übrigens kein CD-Laufwerk für BT, du kannst es auf einem USB-Stick "installieren" und dann davon starten.
> 
> ...



Oh, tut mir leid...
So wie die Seite aufgebaut war, war das mein erster Eindruck - ich nehme alles zurück, bin nämlich auch ein kleiner Fan von USB-Betriebssystemen, kenn mich halt (noch) nicht so aus^^

Werde es mir dann heute abend runterladen und testen, morgen bin ich auf einer Vorlesung kann also noch nicht sagen ob ich dazu komme, die Ergebnisse zu posten.

Gruß


----------



## riedochs (8. Juli 2009)

Mein Schwaegerin hat sich das Teil auch gekauft. Leider musste ich feststellen das es auch zugemuellt ist mit ach so toller Software wie mein Netbook von Aldi.

Meine Empfehlung: Windows gleich neu installieren, oder Linux drauf packen.


----------



## roga01 (8. Juli 2009)

Was ich vieleicht auch noch machen würde, den passenden 9 Zellen Akku dazu bestellen.


----------



## Marc0083 (8. Juli 2009)

@Nostradamus



> [FONT=&quot]Temperatur:[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Idle: 70°C!!! Last: 80°C (Lüfter immer noch kaum hörbar)[/FONT]



ist der wirklich kaum zu hören?
Bei meinem E1312 läuft der lüfter die ganze zeit und für meine geschmack etwas zu laut, so das für mich arbeiten fast nciht möglich ist

kann es sein das der sempron, obwohl powernow aktivert ist, nicht automatisch runtertaktet? Bei mir ist es auf jeden Fall so, er hält immer die 1,5 mhz


----------



## roga01 (8. Juli 2009)

Bei mir ist er auch immer auf 1,5 GHz aber laut finde ich es nicht.


edit: habe nun auch mal CS Source ausprobiert. Bei 1366x768 - medium Details läuft es ebenfalls flüssig


----------



## n0stradamus (8. Juli 2009)

roga01 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist er auch immer auf 1,5 GHz aber laut finde ich es nicht.
> 
> 
> edit: habe nun auch mal CS Source ausprobiert. Bei 1366x768 - medium Details läuft es ebenfalls flüssig




Klasse, dann hab ich mir mir die "Mühe" gespart, das zu testen.
Also ist die Unterhaltung während des Wartens gesichert


----------



## FighterXXL (8. Juli 2009)

Hi,
genial ^^ Zoggen kann man mit dem Ding also auch XD

Jetzt würde mich aber echt noch interessieren wie Linuxkompatiebel die Hardware auf heutigem Stand is. Im Gentoo Wiki findet sich garnix zu Medion Geräten und der Vorläufer hatte auch so seine Hardware tücken. 

Nen Notebook is mir zu teuer und zu Groß und nen Netbook hat nicht die tolle Hardware oder Leistung. HDMI sollte schon sein und eSata wäre auch toll. Naja letzteres kann man über den CardBus regeln wenns sein muss ^^

Wär echt ne Leistung wenn das einer für mich rausfinden könnte.

Mit besten Grüßen 
FighterXXL

PS: wenns gut geht steht am nächsten Tag so ein Ding aufm Tisch XD


----------



## midnight (8. Juli 2009)

FighterXXL schrieb:


> HDMI sollte schon sein und eSata wäre auch toll. Naja letzteres kann man über den CardBus regeln wenns sein muss ^^



Toll. Vom Regen in die Traufe. Also bevor du per Cardbus auf eSata gehst kannst du auch gleich USb nutzen.

so far


----------



## FighterXXL (8. Juli 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Also bevor du per Cardbus auf eSata gehst kannst du auch gleich USb nutzen.
> 
> so far


Ich boote auch mal ganz gerne von mobielen datenspeichern und da hat ein usb nich so wirklich den durchsatz. Klar TinyCore läuft über ne vram disk aber es gibt auch lösungen wie debian live die dann das fs des mobile dev als persistent lösung mounten. Dabei ist der flaschenhals usb nicht mehr angenehm.

Vom nörmalen gedönz mit größeren/vielen datein wollen wir da nicht reden....

nene eSata kann da schon ein kritischer faktor sein.
(Aber erstmal tragbaren mini computer haben ^^)

Mit besten grüßen 
FighterXXL


----------



## midnight (8. Juli 2009)

Nein darum gehts ja nicht. Esata ist prima. Aber 94% aller pcmcia/cardbus/bla-Adapter auf Esata kann man einfach in die Tonne knüppeln.

BackTrack ++

so far


----------



## FighterXXL (13. Juli 2009)

Ich bins wieder ....
Ich wollte nur mal hören ob wer noch Laune hat was zur Linux kompatiblität zu schreiben?
Ja dann mal noch nen schönen Tag

Gruß 
FighterXXL


----------



## midnight (13. Juli 2009)

FighterXXL schrieb:


> Ich bins wieder ....
> Ich wollte nur mal hören ob wer noch Laune hat was zur Linux kompatiblität zu schreiben?
> Ja dann mal noch nen schönen Tag
> 
> ...



ich warte auch schon drauf 

so far


----------



## n0stradamus (13. Juli 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> ich warte auch schon drauf
> 
> so far



Mhja...tut mir leid dass es etwas länger dauert, hab mal wieder verpennt was zu sagen 
Das Problem ist an sich ein recht banales, ich finde keinen ausreichend großen USB-Stick 
Aber irgendwie krieg ichs hin ^^


----------



## riedochs (14. Juli 2009)

Ein Vorschlag: Debian Netbbot. Ist nur 160MB und der Rest wird direkt aus dem Internet gezogen. Dazu muss aber das Geraet per Kabel am Internet haengen.


----------



## n0stradamus (19. Juli 2009)

*kleines Update*

Wer auf den Linuxtest wartet muss sich noch ein wenig gedulden,
ich bin momentan unterwegs und habe den USB-Stick daheim liegenlassen
Bis dann!


----------



## Mäxchen (12. August 2009)

Vielleicht hilft diese Seite weiter: Mein Medion Akoya Mini E1312


----------



## roga01 (13. August 2009)

Hi, 
ich habe mal meinem E1312 2GB Ram gegönnt, vielleicht kommt irgend wann noch eine schnellere Festplatte rein und Win 7 drauf.


----------



## roga01 (24. August 2009)

Ich habe herausgefunden, dass man das E1312 OCen kann.
Das habe ich nun auch ausprobiert und es auf 1,8GHz gebracht.
Es soll anscheinend auch 2GHz packen, habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert. CoD 2 läuft nun auch flüssig und was CoD 4 betrifft, naja ist auf aller niedrigsten Details mal mehr mal weniger flüssig.
Werde mal testen mit wie viel FPS das ganze läuft.


----------



## n0stradamus (25. August 2009)

Hi,

 dass du dem Teil beine gemacht hast^^
Wird das Gerät auf dem linken oberen Bereich bei dir auch etwas wärmer bei Last ?
Könntest du uns bitte beschreiben wie wir das Netbook OCen können ?

Danke dass du den Thread einigermaßen am Leben hälst


----------



## roga01 (25. August 2009)

Hi, 
ja kann ich bestätigen, dass es oben links wärmer wird. An der Stelle kommt ja auch die Abluft raus. 

Hier ist die anleitung zum OC:

Mein Medion Akoya Mini E1312: HowTo: Übertakten

Es wird über ein Tool übertaktet. Nach einem Neustart läuft es wieder in den Standarteinstellungen.


----------



## n0stradamus (30. August 2009)

Hi!

Habe meinem tragbaren Begleiter eine Displayfolie von 3M spendiert und siehe da - das Gerät kann man bei 3/4 der maximal möglichen Helligkeit bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung verwenden!
Die Helligkeit ist wirklich top


----------

